# Cypress Knob Driftwood



## Suenell

I have a pretty Cypress knob that I'd like to tie some aquarium moss to & use it in my 55g tank. It's all cleaned up & ready to put in but how can I make this thing NOT float? It's flat on the bottom because it used to have a small Bromeliad on it.


----------



## susankat

Cypress takes a long time soaking in order for it to sink. You might try a piece of slate screwed to the bottom to hold it down. you can alway bury the slate in the substrate.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I use lots of cypress in my tanks from lousiana.

I boil the ever living snot out of them, get a junk HUGE stockpot. this will rid the thing of sap(even though we think its gone its still loaded) All my pieces sink after this treatment.


----------



## BBradbury

Hello Sue. I believe this type of wood is called a "Cypress Knee". I'm afraid this is the one type of wood that isn't porous enough for your mosses. You may be able to use it if you tie a piece of mesh or possibly some nylon netting using dark sewing thread to it.

This nonporous wood will be difficult to keep on the bottom of your tank unless you can find some rocks and weigh the wood down. Most pieces of driftwood will become saturated and stay on the bottom, Cypress wood isn't like that. If you want driftwood for your tank, it would be better to visit your local river beds and find old tree branches instead.

Just an opinion,

B


----------



## Suenell

LOL you're right - it's a Cypress Knee! I just didn't remember the correct word. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Sue, center of the tank, the "brighter" wood is all cypress, nothing holding it down but its water retention. It helps o pin them down and just let them be for a few months, it will soak up the water just fine and sink naturally.


----------



## Suenell

Kewl. Thanks! That big driftwood on the right sure is a beauty! I think I'll try to get my husband to take me out soon to look for driftwood!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

thats 7 pieces, medium and smalls, the tank was barely 12" wide there so I had to compensate, ill take and post a pic of my newest huge DW project tomorrow, its in the garage still.

ebay has nice ones cheap, especially smaller pieces. and monsters. But yes as you can tell and I will take pics of the other cypress in my tank tomorrow when lights are on and you will see for yourself even small pieces of it sink on their own, like everything in this world it takes time to create beauty.


----------

